# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم الساجيم (Sagem) طلبات : unlook sagem cosy phone

## hamma17

سلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
عندي هاتف مشفر من نوع cosy phone sagem ممكن مساعده لو تكروتم
ولكم الشكر

----------

